# Wtb beretta 9000s extended floorbase/mag w/extbase



## PARAP14 (Jul 22, 2012)

*JUST TRADED FOR A BERETTA 9000S 9mm WITH TWO MAGS,ONE THAT HAS A SNAP DOWN FINGER EXTENTION THAT REALL MAKKES THE WAY THE GUN FEELS.ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO LOCATE ANY OF THESE SNAPDOWN BASES???? I WOULD BUY COMPLETE MAG WITH EXTENDED BASE IF CAN LOCATE OR 1 REG FLAT BASE MAG.CALL OR EMAIL WITH INFO.I'VE HIT DEAD ENDS ON FLOORPLATE.FOUND MAGS BUT PRICEY.

[email protected] or 252-560-8289 Thanks;NEIL:smt1099*


----------



## ghamden (Jul 6, 2012)

Good luck I am also looking I keep hearing you can find them at gun shows I have had no luck so far.


----------

